# More astro shots



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Finally get a clear night. Really nice and still too. These are single frames I haven't stacked everything yet. Might not need too these have good signal to noise ratio.

North American Nebula










Horsehead Nebula Area need to go back and do this one with the 400mm.










Griz


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very cool pictures, I actually just tried to see what I would get with a few long exposure pics Monday night and they came out really well! I think I may have found me a new obsession.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Yea they do*

The modern DLSRs are awesome for this type of thing. Read up on darks flats and bias frames those will take the noise and any gradients banding etc out of the final shot. I had an imaging train that cost me way over 4K on my last rig and its not even close to the 7D and a tracking mount. Some of that comes from using a lot less focal length. The old scope was 2250mm and now the most I use is 400. Actually I like the wide field shots better than the close ups. Some of the mosiacs I've been seeing are really nice. Lots to learn though processing these is a lot tougher than the weekly shots at the local track. If you want to try some stacks get deep sky stacker for deep space stuff and registax for planets and the moon. Both are free.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Different processing method*

I decided to try this whole processing ordeal in Ps. Stacked the sub images with the scripts stack script and also my dark frames. I'm going on the theory I've been reading about that all cmos chips do a bias frame as part of the processing. Reason being cmos is so noisy. And I'm thinking if when you bring these into Ps as raw and apply the lens profile you are doing the same thing as a flat frame. So two stacks one of the light frames and one of the dark frames combine those as a subtract then finish processing the image. There are three free filters for Ps that are very handy as well. Get them here. http://www.deepskycolors.com/tools.html I used the one that gets rid of the green cast of the light pollution filter. Works great. Going to try out the others later today. Anyways here are a couple of them processed this way.



















I'm still at the frustration and floundering stage with pixinsight. I'm going to use this method until I get up to speed with that. I can gradually move over to it as I learn it. When you can get round stars with a 7 minute exposure its just a matter of processing technique.

Griz


----------

